
Peter Thiel: The online privacy debate won't end with Gawker - ckelly
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/16/opinion/peter-thiel-the-online-privacy-debate-wont-end-with-gawker.html
======
BentFranklin
Totally debunked here:

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160815/18214635251/billi...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160815/18214635251/billionaire-
backer-palantir-facebook-insists-hes-bankrupting-journalists-to-protect-your-
privacy.shtml)

